# Will HC grow in sand?



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

HC will grow in sand. Quite nicely, I might add. 

Congrats on deciding to use Bright Sand, that stuff is amazing.

I'd vaccuum, as the brown sand you describe is definitely not normal. Maybe you have diatoms?


----------



## Cwickham (Feb 23, 2007)

it might be hard to keep the hc rooted in sand.. cause its soo light


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Rain did this.. She attached it to mesh to keep it easily controlled and weighted down.

I'm guessing Diatoms are on the sand, Have any MTS?

-Andrew


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

The sand looks like it has a tan to it. Maybe just dirt?? Did rain just tie the HC with the mesh?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Although bright sand is decorative sand and is not intended to plant in. It will grow. Why are you using just bright sand and not Aquasoil. The substrate will eventually not be seen if you plan on doing an all HC tank.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like the color of the sand and the stone together thats why I am using sand not aqua soil, plus I can vacuum the sand and not worrying about it.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I think its a bad idea. Its just not meant for that purpose. Like I said don't you want it to be covered with HC? You eventually won't be able to see the substrate.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

HC won't grow as fast and plus I could always trim it....:hihi:


----------

